# Creating circular photos



## lakelands (Jul 31, 2012)

I am only a beginner here and have used Lightroom sparingly in the past but have come upon a challenge with which I need some help.

As part of a birthday party idea for a Leo astro signed female I need to crop and then make a circular picture from an original photo of the birthday lady's face.

The picture will then be placed on a holder and will look like a fan.

Each attendee will have a copy of the fan to hold up over their own face as we sing happy birthday. 

Basically the person's face need to completely fill the circle.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## clee01l (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Circular mats are not a function of LR  you will need a pixel editor that has this capability.  Your resulting image with the pixel editor will still be rectangular  with a circular white (or other color) mat surrounding the image. You can call this pixel editor from with in LR using the Edit-In function. 

In LR you can use the vignetting tool to create a while or black mat with a sharp edge. The mat will be oval and the oval can be a circle. But this is as close as you can get using LR exclusively.


----------

